# NDD! Fernando Drum Set w/ Zildjian Cymbals



## Kaickul (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey guys! got my new drum set 3 days ago thought I'd share! 

I don't really know a lot about drums but I got this set really cheap I couldn't pass up. It's got Zildjian cymbals and a crash/ride combination.


----------



## Diet Kirk (Oct 29, 2013)

First thing you need to do is buy new drum heads! Instant way to make any drum kit regardless of price sound great!

Quick bit of research on what kind of sound you are going for and if you are planning on recording them, that will also be a factor. 

But as a drummer, any drum purchase is a good drum purchase and should be applauded! And with new heads you can make any price range of drum sing!

Have fun!


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh man! That is going to be fun! I wish I had a set to pound on!  Congrats!!


----------



## Kaickul (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! 

I'll do some more research and hopefully get new drum heads soon.


----------



## darkrei9n (Oct 29, 2013)

This is from someone who played and still does play drums before moving to guitar but those tom angles are going to give you wrist problems if they're setup like that. The only angles in rack toms should be toward you and usually not more than 30 degrees. 

I mean set it up how you want but just a friendly heads up.


----------



## Kaickul (Nov 4, 2013)

darkrei9n said:


> This is from someone who played and still does play drums before moving to guitar but those tom angles are going to give you wrist problems if they're setup like that. The only angles in rack toms should be toward you and usually not more than 30 degrees.
> 
> I mean set it up how you want but just a friendly heads up.




Thanks man! I'm not a drummer, but my bands drummer came here last week and he set it up along with the tuning.


----------

